# What is the IC number



## harshagarwal (Dec 9, 2005)

I have posted the image of my burned 6600GT at the link below.
One of the IC has burned and my dealer says that if he can get the IC number than he can replace the burnt IC  for sure.

The IC on my graphic card is burnt and the Ic number cant be seen.

Fellow users I am sure many of you would be having XFX 6600GT and if you please tell the IC number it would be of great help.


*img361.imageshack.us/img361/7329/dsc099298lv.jpg


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 31, 2005)

i think it is the same ic as the other one beside it
try it 
all at ur risk


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 31, 2005)

But are ICs cheep to buy, that too a specific one !  Better off with a new card i spose


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 1, 2006)

obviously dude, ICs are cheaper than the card itself!!!


----------



## d (Jan 1, 2006)

dude 


(i) How did u burn the card? 

(ii) If the card's still in warranty, get it replaced. don't stand for "just" replacing the IC's as it is tricky stuff.....those things are SMD's-surface-mount devices n soldering on will screw the IC...also, i think too many components are too near the IC to do it easily....

forgive me for not trying to help with the matter....but jus brace urself before u go into all this. 


cheers


----------

